# Paisajes ruteros del Uruguay II



## ilignelli_1990

Otra de la Ruta 1.


----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto! eso es saliendo de Montevideo yendo al puente Santa lucía si no me equivoco...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

o pense que era en san jose, antes de llegar al empalme de la 3.


----------



## figui

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> es invaluable el aporte que haces, sobretodo para los amantes de las rutas y de sus paisajes. De paso nos das informacion sobre la infraestructura.
> 
> de mi parte te estoy muy agradecido por esos minutos que te tomas para sacar las fotos. Hasta sana envidia me da.


muchas gracias por tus palabras. y aprovecho a felicitarte por esta etapa que comenzarás en noviembre.

-----------------------------------

ya que estoy, comparto un par..

acceso al parque de vacaciones ute-antel, cerca de la ciudad de minas, lavalleja.


----------



## SebaFun

:applause:

Que maravilloso camino! realmente estupendo.


----------



## Pampa_uy

Ruta 6, San Gabriel, Florida.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto pampa!!!kay:


----------



## magoff

*Cno. O. Rodriguez al Paso del Sauce - Montevideo*


----------



## magoff

*Cno. Uruguay - Cuchilla Pereira - Montevideo*


----------



## magoff

*Camino que bordea las sierras cercanas a Rocha despues de la nevada de 1994.*


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos aportes magoff!!!

La verdad que excelente estado el de los primeros caminos.

La imagen de nieve ya es un clásico!


----------



## nando.uy

Todo lo que la lluvia deja atrás by Nando.uy, on Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Que buena toma Nando! Felicitaciones kay:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto realmentekay:

Estupendo aporte!


----------



## Pampa_uy

Ruta 56, Reboledo, Florida.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto pampa!

Que lindo color de cielo!


----------



## figui

paisajes de la ruta 8, del viernes pasado.

son del tramo entre mariscala y j.p.varela (ya sé que son unos cuantos kilómetros, pero no recuerdo exactamente por dónde las tomé)


----------



## Superunknown

Quiero vivir en Uruguay.


----------



## nahura99

Sos bienvenido!


----------



## figui

jaja, hay lugar.
______________

otra, para contrastar con las anteriores.

el camino es cerca de sarandí grande, departamento de florida, a unos 138 km de montevideo:









(se venía la lluvia!!)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16122493870


----------



## SebaFun

Buenísimo el enlace y obviamente la foto!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Agarrate by Fab Zeb, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto!!! Me encanta cuando queda en ángulo la vista en la foto!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Día 7 by Jimmy Valderreimours, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

podriamos decir que este tambien es un paisaje rutero...


La Charqueda, Treinta y Tres, Uruguay by MalalaUy, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas fotos!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

edit


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 60 by nahir_cortes, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay 2015 by Pablo Amaral Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Postal Riverense by diegonova, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosas fotos!!!

Me atraen más las autopistas Estado Unidenses que estas rutas para manejar, pero están buenas las fotos igual.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Te empuja el viento by Picardo2009, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas todas las fotirras!!!

Pero como me encantarìa tener las autopistas de Buenos Aires imitadas en Montevideo, son estupendas, llegàs a todos lados en un ratito, recièn vengo de ahì y la verdad me encantarìa ver algo asi en Monte, con un poco menos de peajes :rofl:


----------



## figui

esta creo que es de ruta 3, cerca de trinidad, pero no me acuerdo porque es de como hace 15 días...


----------



## SebaFun

Excelente foto!!!

Lo que mas me gusta de estas rutas simples son las curvas, subidas y bajadas que hacen interesante el camino.


----------



## figui

^^ también lo hacen más peligroso! pero comparto que las diferencias de alturas hacen más pintorescos los paisajes.

gracias por el comentario!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pinceladas Esteñas by gustavoriverasimois, on Flickr


----------



## magoff




----------



## magoff




----------



## magoff




----------



## figui

muy buenas.
la primera, del puente de ruta 1 sobre el santa lucía. no me doy cuenta en qué dirección.
la segunda, de la ruta 5 frente al parque de la hispanidad, durazno (mirando al norte).
la tercera no reconozco dónde es...


----------



## magoff

figui said:


> muy buenas.
> la primera, del puente de ruta 1 sobre el santa lucía. no me doy cuenta en qué dirección.
> la segunda, de la ruta 5 frente al parque de la hispanidad, durazno (mirando al norte).
> la tercera no reconozco dónde es...


La tercera es en la ruta 5 a la altura de Paso Ataques.


----------



## figui

^^ casi rivera?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias Magoff, estupendos aportes.


----------



## magoff

figui said:


> ^^ casi rivera?


Sinceramente no estoy seguro de a que altura es.


----------



## figui

^^ jaja, estamos igual. creo que paso ataques es llegando a rivera.

siempre me gusta ubicar las fotos de este hilo. hay muchos lugares que conozco pero cada fotógrafo le imprime un punto de vista particular, juego de luces y sombras... qué se retrata, los ángulos, las perspectivas... está bueno cuando se miran los caminos con otros ojos que no son los de ingeniero vial.

hay otros lugares que no conozco y de alguna manera me siento transportado... pero me gusta saber a donde me transporto!


----------



## figui

una foto medio bizarra para este thread... pero una realidad que se ve a menudo: grandes cargas son transportadas por las rutas nacionales desde los puertos hacia algún destino tierra adentro de la República (esta venía por ruta 3 hacia el sur, por el km 70 u 80)


----------



## magoff

Que belleza ese camion!


----------



## magoff




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y llego un dia que subi una foto propia....

si editar muchachos

R2A by cachitomonte, on Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Linda foto Cacho.
De donde és?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta 2 pasando la 1er entradaa fray bentos viniendo desde la aduana


----------



## SebaFun

Los mejores retiros de ruta estàn en esa parte de fray, bien planeados y con vegetaciòn variada.

Buenas fotos y aportes gente!


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima foto!!! Movida la cosa!

Es el peaje de Pando o el de Solís, me confunde. Apostaría que es el de Solís, pero no se...


----------



## sansoplotteados

Antes de ayer Martes anduvimos de paseo por Salto y visitamos la Estancia La Aurora ya en el departamento de Paysandú. (Fuimos mas que nada a la gruta del Padre Pío)

Saqué estas fotos y si algún moderador considera que no son de buena calidad, no tengo problemas en que borre el post. Mi cámara fué reparada pero me la dejaron mal y saca fotos horribles, estas tres mas o menos zafan pero las que saqué en la ciudad de Salto no sirvió ninguna.

Esta primera es cuatro kilómetros al sur de la ciudad de Salto










Y estas dos son ya en el departamento Paysandú, habiendo pasado por el puente sobre el río Daymán, el camino de tierra a la izquierda es la que nos llevó a la estancia La Aurora...


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas fotos de todas maneras sanso!!!

Mil gracias por el aporte!kay:

No se si amerita, aunque creo que si, de principio la ruta Salto Paysandú debería ser doble vía carril, aunque sea sin cantero central.


----------



## sansoplotteados

SebaFun said:


> Buenas fotos de todas maneras sanso!!!
> 
> Mil gracias por el aporte!kay:
> 
> No se si amerita, aunque creo que si, de principio la ruta Salto Paysandú debería ser doble vía carril, aunque sea sin cantero central.


La verdad que la ruta está muy sobre cargada con mucho tránsito, como no tenía los papeles del auto en orden me fuí en la moto y menos mal que tiene esa pequeña banquina pavimentada porque me pude ir por ahí, era un peligro que te lleven puesto desde atrás si no :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Si, y eso que no estamos en época de verano o de termas plenamente, que sino a veces en algunas zonas se hacen filas de autos esperando pasar camiones, etc...

Igual en las fotos son un desierto:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Maldonado, Uruguay by FernandoMoas, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

On the route by vanesastephani, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos ambas!!!:drool:

La verdad que está brutal sobre todo la primera, es rara esa ruta, es Uruguay posta?

Impecable aporte!


----------



## Tatito

Tremendos paisajes Cacho, muchas gracias!


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Muévete y el camino aparecerá... by RODRIGO ADAM, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Salto del Penitente-Lavalleja by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

En el camino...-Lavalleja by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Piriapolis, Uruguay. by Karla Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Airport road by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Tremendas tomas Cachalote, gracias.


.


----------



## figui

entre la niebla del lunes pasado.
ruta 5 entre durazno y paso de los toros (aprox. km210)


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables todas las fotos!!!!

Realmente muy buenas, lindisimos paisajes tenemos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Montes de forestación y un cielo a pincel by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Desolador ese paisaje!

Igualmente es muy buena foto!


----------



## figui

otra neblinosa.

amanecer por ruta 5, algunos kilómetros antes de paso pache (límite entre los departamentos de canelones y florida).








la foto es del pasado jueves 28/05 unos minutos antes de las 8:00.
la temperatura adentro de esa nube bajó hasta 1°C.


----------



## SebaFun

Excelente foto figui!!!

Amo esos días de viaje tempranero, olor a mate, (aunque no se puede en vehículo en movimiento), bajar la ventanilla y sentir el frío y el olor a campo, no tiene igual!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

SebaFun said:


> Excelente foto figui!!!
> 
> Amo esos días de viaje tempranero, olor a mate, (aunque no se puede en vehículo en movimiento), bajar la ventanilla y sentir el frío y el olor a campo, no tiene igual!



a mi a veces me supera la naturaleza, y como me encanta la ruta, paro a un costado, mate por medio, y observo el panorama y escucho los pajaros.


----------



## magoff




----------



## mariouy

Que buena fotoooo!!! Que feo y que placer quedarse ahii!! En el medio de la nada!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto!!!kay:


----------



## magoff

mariouy said:


> Que buena fotoooo!!! Que feo y que placer quedarse ahii!! En el medio de la nada!!!


Te queres cortar las p******:lol:


----------



## magoff




----------



## figui

no es de mi autoría.

camino por el litoral oeste, con la helada del viernes pasado:


----------



## El_hereje

Menos mal que le hice los mini invernaderos a los hibiscus jajaja.

Salado; gracias Figui.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Magoff se va a hacer encima cuando vea esta foto


----------



## SebaFun

El frio te hace mear en la ropa!!!!!!!!!!

Impecables fotos muchachos!!!


----------



## magoff

Cercanias de Fray Bentos.


----------



## SebaFun

Ubico donde es... cerca de ahí tenemos un campo.

Impecable foto!kay:


----------



## magoff




----------



## Gonza77

Con los más de 40 grados que me tengo que fumar todos lo días, veo esas fotos y me dan ganas de estar caminando por ahí... desnudo :cheers:


----------



## mariouy

Dpto de Tacuarembó

https://flic.kr/p/veMMdk

Otro camino..
https://flic.kr/p/uXcWw9


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimas fotos muchachos!!!kay:

Hace ya días que no hago ruta! Salvo cuando voy al campo, pero me refiero a viajes largos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Racers on the storm by Francisco Prato, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Con esos colores mete mierdo!!!

Tremenda toma!kay:


----------



## Litox08

Buena foto Cacho!

Debe de ser ruta 8 pasando Minas, no?


----------



## magoff

Camino al infinito..


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto magoff!!!

Que raro ese camino, de adoquines o el cemento en bloques.

Impecable foto!


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> Buena foto magoff!!!
> 
> Que raro ese camino, de adoquines o el cemento en bloques.
> 
> Impecable foto!


Es en Florida.


----------



## figui

^^ paso del rey o paso de los dragones. lo he escuchado llamar de las dos formas.
es el acceso desde ruta 5 a la zona franca (y al centro también)


----------



## SebaFun

Que cómica foto!

Me encantó!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

San Gregorio de Polanco by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

San Gregorio de Polanco by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que hermoso camino!!!:drool:

Un lujo sin lugar a dudas! me encanta!


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto!kay:


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto magoff!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me suena, pero no me doy cuenta dde es

gracias Magoff!!! petacular!


----------



## magoff

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> me suena, pero no me doy cuenta dde es
> 
> gracias Magoff!!! petacular!


La Barra.


----------



## SebaFun

Es el camino que podés ir al zoo creo o mejor llamado museo marino.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay V by Marchelo, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay III by Marchelo, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos cacho!!! ambas muy buenas, pero esta ultima es más artística si se quiere.


----------



## mariouy

Ruta 31. Entre Salto y Tacuarembó

https://flic.kr/p/xbqkzu


----------



## SebaFun

De los mejores paisajes ruteros, lamentable el estado de rutahno:

Buena fotokay:


----------



## mariouy

Parece un camino vecinal, no una ruta nacional. Es lamentable el estado, pero tampoco es mucha prioridad porque se utiliza mas la 26, y no la 31. 

Pero el paisaje es de los mejores, sin dudas!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

belleza pura

gracias!!!


----------



## Litox08

mariouy said:


> pero tampoco es mucha prioridad porque se utiliza mas la 26


Igual la 26 también está hecha bosta :lol:

Que lindo paisaje mariouy!

La que subió Cacho de un puente no identifico donde es...está muy buena.


----------



## Gonza77

Qué maravilla ese paisaje!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

La Otra Mirada La Otra Mirada en Uruguay . Viaje a Punta ballena . by Cappetit60 Luque ., en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título by Nicolas Sarabia, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Lindas fotos.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos!!!!kay:

Realmente estupendas fotos y paisajes ruteros, esta lindo para rutear tranqui tomando mate en cualquier parada!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

MTB Uruguay by Gabriel Fuchs, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

LA CURVA by RODRIGO ADAM, en Flickr


----------



## mariouy

Muy buenas tomas!!
Excelente la ultima, que la curva va hacia la derecha y el cartel indica a la izquierda!!


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos cacho!!!kay:

La verdad que tremendos aportes, muy lindas postales!


----------



## Grandrew

Buenas fotos, muestran muy bien las vistas características del país.


----------



## Litox08

Planicie en la ruta 18...

Carretera,. by Andres Tuerca, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Excelente foto Litox!kay:

Muy buena toma realmente!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay by Alvaro Matamala, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

DSC_5083 by Giulia Ferrara Vidart, en Flickr


----------



## mariouy

Carteles q no van con la ruta...
Ruta 2
https://flic.kr/p/yVC1Xj


----------



## Litox08

¿Me estás jodiendo que esa es la "ruta" 2? La principal entrada al país desde Argentina...:cripes:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Si litox. Es el tramo f sanchez-rosario. Yo en el año 1996 deje de circular por alli. Es un desastre. Casualmente hace 5 dias decidi volver a pasar pir alli. Lamentablemente la ruta no esta ni mejor ni peor, esta igual. No tiene lineas blancas en los margenes ni banquina.
el resto de la r2 es un billar.
lis que vienen de argentina, generalmente no agarran ese tramo. Hacen el trayecto R12-23-11 hasta atlantida. O tomamos la 3 y la uno los q vamos x.montevideo. en mi caso si no voy directo a parque del plata.


----------



## Litox08

Es el mismo tramo hecho bosta desde hace décadas, no entiendo realmente porqué no lo hacen a nuevo de una vez hno:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

No lo entiendo.
a veces pienso q la imc tiene que ver...pero no podria ser.

yo casi pierdo la vida en ese tramo.


----------



## SebaFun

Siempre he pensado que el verdadero anillo de Montevideo, a pesar de ser enorme, tiene que ser la ruta 11, deberían hacerla todo doble vía y que conecte toda el área metropolitana y más obviamente por la distancia con la capital.

Impecables aportes muchachos, buenísimas fotos mario y cacho!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Precaución by Germán Badano, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Donde queda ese país!

Se llama parecido al nuestro y tiene la misma desidia!

:banana:



:lol:

Impecable foto!


----------



## Gonza77

Queda entre de Barsil y Aregtina


----------



## Vaimaca

El país de la disléxia


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

DSC00504 by Elemer Kroeger, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título by Micaela Ubal, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables las dos fotos!!

La segunda la tengo más que conocida:lol:


----------



## Vaimaca

El shopping se ve muchísimo más cerca...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 60 by Eliana Muniz Corbalan, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin parar by Eliana Muniz Corbalan, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos cacho!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ATRAVESANDO SIERRA ACEGUA


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos cacho!kay:

Muchas gracias por esos aportes tan geniales!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Saliendo de Valizas by Javier Calleja, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Atardecer en la ruta 10 by Javier Calleja, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título by c zagonel, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables imágenes!!!!kay:


----------



## Vaimaca

de dónde es esta última foto tan arbolada? Rivera o Tacuarembó?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

carmelo?


----------



## SebaFun

Que hermosos esos caminos rodeados de árboles, a pesar que no respetan el tema de seguridad de ruta, pero bueno, lindos quedan.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Follow @earthofficial for more breathtaking travel & landscape images! La Barra, Punta Del Este, Uruguay. Photo by: @diegoweisz #earthfocus by raleigh fisher, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Amaría ver una tormenta así! O sea, he visto pero hace mucho que no veo una de esas.

Me encanta cuando las tormentas oscurecen el día.


----------



## Gonza77

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Follow @earthofficial for more breathtaking travel & landscape images! La Barra, Punta Del Este, Uruguay. Photo by: @diegoweisz #earthfocus by raleigh fisher, en Flickr


I'm on the highway to hell


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Maravilla de foto!!!:drool:

Gracias Fabio!


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

El puente de Canelones, inconfundible!

Impecable aporte Fabio!


----------



## Gonza77

Que linda foto!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

tremendas fotos fabio..una mejor q la.otra.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Vaimaca said:


> Hay algo raro alrededor de los árboles, me da que el cielo está photoshopeado


El HDR suele hacer esas cosas con los cielos, no es photoshop.


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Lindo puentecito jajaja.

Siempre me gustaron los de este estilo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay. Piriápolis. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

VALUSK II by Vercaba, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas fotos!!!! pero esta segunda está espectacular!

No se, pero me suena a la ruta nueve, que tiene tramos doble vía y otros en forma simple, o sino el anillo perimetral. Seguramente le erro:lol:


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto!!!

Por las dudas, eso es por Carmelo?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Praderas uruguayas by Miguel Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parece la ruta 12 o 23


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

516 by Tacio Valente, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Serranias Minas by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

r81 Lavalleja


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## Gonza77

Fotunes Cacho.



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> 516 by Tacio Valente, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Veniamos impecable, hasta mostrarnos el camino que quiere hacerse pasar por ruta...

Que desgracia la infraestructura de este país!

Impresionante la primera!:drool:


----------



## Nort

Es la ruta 81, Uruguay es un país chico.

No todo tiene que ser una ruta, estos caminos son necesarios también.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en realidad no se por que lo de ruta...ese es el trayecto entre la ruta 8 y la 60, creo que en todos esos km hay tres casas y el complejo de ahuas blancas y NADA MAS, lo deben circular 3 autos por día si no exagero.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es increíble por donde se metieron los de gsv, aquí en el camino que atraviesa la sierra de las animas, abriendo tranqueras por el Camino Abra de Castellanos


----------



## FedericoPaulovich

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> es increíble por donde se metieron los de gsv, aquí en el camino que atraviesa la sierra de las animas, abriendo tranqueras por el Camino Abra de Castellanos


E igual no pasaron por mi calle :sad2:


----------



## SebaFun

Linda imagen!!!

En cuanto a la ruta 81, quizá planificaron las rutas pensando que las poblaciones iban a crecer exponencialmente. Algo que nunca sucedió. Igual como dijo litox en otro hilo... El planeamiento de las rutas en el noventa por ciento de los casos es absurdo.


----------



## El_hereje

La ruta 81 (que pasa por San Ba) ha cambiado mucho en los últimos tiempos, hablo del tramo que corresponder a mi pueblo.

De San Bautista a San Antonio se asfaltó toda hace años (bastantes) y lo han hecho varias veces desde entonces, se mantiene en relativo buen estado, tirando a buen estado, claro, con sus limitaciones: no tiene banquina.

Desde San Bautista a la Ruta 7 la asfaltaron toda en estos últimos dos años, o poco menos, siempre fue un camino de arenilla de lo más peligroso; lo mismo que el otro tramo: se mantiene bien, pero la capa de asfalto es de mucha menor calidad y los camiones ya la están destrozando, ojalá se re-pavimente pronto porque de lo contrario en un año o menos estará hecha mierda, pero ahora está muy bien, incluso la usamos todo el tiempo para ir a Atlántida o Montevideo y otros lugares, ya no usamos la Ruta 6.


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto fabio!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Dolores Uruguay by Mariana Lucas, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título by Fabricio Zeballos, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pano ruta 30 by Fabricio Zeballos, en Flickr


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

La mejor ruta del país, sin dudas!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Que linda ,cual es 

saludos


----------



## Arq. Fabio

marcelouruguayo said:


> Que linda ,cual es
> 
> saludos


La que va a Punta del Este


----------



## SebaFun

Interbalnearia

Igualmente es un tramo de tan solo 130 km entre Montevideo y Punta del este, está toda impecable pero aún tiene cruces a nivel y cosas así que la hacen bien yorugua...:bash:


----------



## magoff




----------



## Arq. Fabio

Espectacular !
Me gusta esa aire misterioso que le da la neblina


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Casi casi llegando a Punta...


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## mariouy

Espectaculares las 3 ultimas fotos!!!!!!!

La de la neblina impecable!!!!! Ese molino le da un toque imponente


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas las fotos tanto de la niebla y los molinos como de esa parte indiscutible de punta!!!

Es como llegar al paraíso cuando uno pasa por ahí!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin niebla ... by Julio Clavijo PdlDiablo, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

La entrada by jorge, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenas Cacho.
La primera es espectacular.


----------



## SebaFun

Que buen psaje tiene la primera foto!!

Muy uruguayisado el mismo lamentablemente, pero el paisaje es espectacular. A veces que esta tierra merece gente con otra cabeza...


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## magoff




----------



## mariouy

Espectacularessss todas las fotos!!!!

Esa ultima con esos 3 cerritos de la ruta, el peaje y esa meseta de fondo.. Un lujo!


----------



## Gonza77

A la pucha!!
Esta ultima va para mi colección de fotos xD.
TREMENDA!!!


----------



## magoff




----------



## magoff

melone said:


> Lindo recuerdo, dice Minuano? Esto es Minas!?


No,es la ruta 1 en su paso sobre el Arroyo Minuano,si te fijas abajo esta el mojon que dice Km 141,es a unos 10km de Juan Lacaze.


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto!kay:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

debe hacer 20 años mimimo que no paso por alli, es el arroyo Rosario a la salida de la ciudad homónima ? o estoy delirando ? esa curva con el puente al toque no se puede repetir muchas veces, y la placita al cruzarlo es tambien lo que me hace sentir que es el lugar


----------



## magoff

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> debe hacer 20 años mimimo que no paso por alli, es el arroyo Rosario a la salida de la ciudad homónima ? o estoy delirando ? esa curva con el puente al toque no se puede repetir muchas veces, y la placita al cruzarlo es tambien lo que me hace sentir que es el lugar


Si,ese.


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Tremenda foto de ese camino!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que despelote de fotos Magoff...muchas gracias!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

que haces Cacho, un gusto encontrarlo


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

el gusto es mio Milonga!!

gran abrazo


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Carmelo y Conchillas by Gustavo Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es lo más suizo que tiene la colonia!!!!

Impecable aporte!kay:


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> Eso es lo más suizo que tiene la colonia!!!!
> 
> Impecable aporte!kay:


Lo mas suizo es la gente jajaja


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Hacia Este by Diego Venturini Almiron, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## SebaFun

Excelentes fotos Cacho!!!

Realmente estupendas, pero a la que le puse like me parece que es la que más merece aplausos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

2016-06-05 02 - Ruta 9, Uruguay - 001.jpg by Alessandro Casella, en Flickr


----------



## magoff




----------



## Arq. Fabio

Epaaaa
Lindos autitos !


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Gonza77

Muy buena foto Fabio.
Para recorrerla escuchando música a la altura:


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos!!!

Los autos ferrari quien pudiera! Calculo que tiene que ver con el encuentro de italianos en el video del otro thread. Aunque están empadronados en Uru, asi que los autos son uruguayos:lol:

Muy buenas fotos! La ruta interbalnearia es un lujo sin dudas, y más luego de la obra que le han hecho. Debería ser tres carriles de cada lado ya.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buen video Gonza 


saludos


----------



## magoff




----------



## mariouy

magoff said:


>


Mirando esa foto, me di cuenta por la matrícula que es la misma Ferrari que saque esta foto en la rambla el domingo. Tuve la suerte de estar ahí en ese momento y estar rodeado de unas 12 hermosas Ferraris que se escaparon de Punta y fueron a ramblear a Montevideo. No es un paisaje rutero pero lo comparto por 'curiosear'.

https://flic.kr/p/NQ13Jr


----------



## mariouy

Magoff, tremenda foto de ese intercambiador...!!! quedó espectacular!!!! Pase por ahi y un lujito. Ahora esperar que terminen el de Ruta 1 que hace tiempo que están, pero va a quedar espectacular.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Fantásticas fotos las de Magoff y de Mario !


----------



## Arq. Fabio

magoff said:


>


A la derecha se ven dos autos blancos enfrentados
Qué hace uno de ellos de contramano ? será un acople de batería o algo así ?
Epa...uno es policía ?


----------



## SebaFun

Creo que se debe a que era el día de inauguración, los autos que vemos en la ruta misma, a lo lejos, pasaban por la rotonda, porque el puente aún no estaba habilitado.

Muy buenas fotos muchachos! Montevideo se luce cuando vemos imágenes como la de los ferraris con esos edificios tan lindos y modernos, y en las afueras ese intercambiador quedó espectacular!

Creo que ya es hora de pensar en tres carriles en algunas autovías como la interbalnearia, y parte de los accesos oeste, o en esa misma, aunque va a quedar así, y quedó espectacular igual!


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos fabio y magoff!!!

Realmente esta página es un placer, todo en relativo buen estado! excelente!


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto fabio!!!

Excelente se ve la ruta, aunque sin las banquinas reglamentarias...


----------



## Arq. Fabio

SebaFun said:


> Muy buena foto fabio!!!
> 
> Excelente se ve la ruta, aunque sin las banquinas reglamentarias...


Lo más importante es que el pavimento está en perfecto estado y bien señalizado


----------



## magoff




----------



## marcelouruguayo

Guau terrible foto magof impresionante, que ruta es ....? 

Saludos


----------



## mariouy

Sii muy buena foto! Es el puente sobre el río Daymán, en la entrada a las termas. Limite de los dptos de Salto y Paysandú


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Que buena foto ,donde es .....el interior tiene hermosos lugares que conoci entrando aca 
,que yo desconocia 


saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Es el puente de la entrada a las termas del Daymán.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

No recuerdo que tramo de ruta era. Cuando lo recuerde, aporto datos.


----------



## SebaFun

Lo bueno es que está a nuevo... lo malo es que no la pintan enseguida, ni siquiera tiene los papeles brillantes para delimitarla...

Es un peligro en la noche, que ni la luz del auto sirve a veces.

Buena foto!kay:


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Buenisima toma Fabio!!!

Realmente estupenda!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Que hermoso lugar y que buena toma esa 

gracias fabio


----------



## Arq. Fabio

A Piriápolis


----------



## SebaFun

Un día como hoy debe estar super concurrida esa espectacular ruta!

Como hace tiempo digo, ya hace falta un carril más de cada lado.


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

La mejor ruta del país por lejos!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buena foto 

gracie


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Esa zona es espectacular!!! Mucho pino, increíbles vistas, y recién en desarrollo.


----------



## intrazone




----------



## SebaFun

Tremendas vistas!!!

Realmente espectacular video! gracias!


----------



## Fake Render

Excelente video, muestra lo bueno como las vistas y lo malo, como la musica generica de los videos de YT :lol:


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Excelente toma!!!kay:

Muy buena realmente


----------



## El_hereje

Divinos lugares; gracias gente.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Qué lindas son las rutas con exhuberante vegetación a los costados


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena toma Fabiokay:


----------



## mariouy

Hermosa toma!! Que lindo viajar por esa ruta!


----------



## El_hereje

Hermoso realmente, lástima que los árboles al costado de la ruta son un verdadero peligro.

Recuerdo que la 6 acá tenía unos 30 kms continuos de arbolado, claro que los cortaron todos hace ya unos 20 años. 

Gracias Fabio.


----------



## SebaFun

Esos de la foto se ve que tienen suficiente retiro, además que hay banquinas en la ruta... no veo el peligro.


----------



## El_hereje

Sí te salís te matás, ¿Qué retiro Seba?

Sí no querés matarte contra un árbol de esos tienen que estar a una cuadra o más de la ruta, probablemente a más, depende de la velocidad a la que vayas a la hora de salirte de la ruta.

Creo que no entendiste, son un peligro para los conductores que sufren un desperfecto, se duermen o lo qué sea que los haga salirse del camino.


----------



## SebaFun

El peligro pasa por salirse de ruta, obviamente.

El árbol hace más peligroso el salirse porque uno puede chocar de lleno contra los mismos, pero también puede frenar el seguir girando de un auto.

De todas formas el árbol no es el peligro, el peligro es la imprudencia o el accidente en si mismo. Igual yo veo un retiro, no es muy grande pero es.

Y hay banquinas, en otras rutas no hay y los árboles si están pegados a la misma.


----------



## mariouy

Lo lindo es la sombra que dan esos arboles en la ruta... que no calienta tanto por el peligro de los neumáticos.

Si no estoy muy errado, me hace pensar que es la ruta 3 en el tramo de San José- Trinidad. Una vez cuando era chico y viajaba con mis padres en auto, me los puse a contar (jajaja si. 6
6 horas de viaje en un niño se vuelve insoportable) y recuerdo que eran solo de un lado como 600 arboles jaja


----------



## Vaimaca

Te dormís en esa ruta y tenes la muerte asegurada.

Otra más de esas imprudencias que se hacían antes cuando la seguridad no importaba.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

mariouy said:


> Si no estoy muy errado, me hace pensar que es la ruta 3 en el tramo de San José- Trinidad. Una vez cuando era chico y viajaba con mis padres en auto, me los puse a contar (jajaja si. 6
> 6 horas de viaje en un niño se vuelve insoportable) y recuerdo que eran solo de un lado como 600 arboles jaja


Si mal no recuerdo, es ese mismo trsmo que mencionás


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Yo creo que hay banquina y que incluso los árboles se retiran un poco de ella. 
También éstos árboles pueden ayudar a que algunas veces el sol no encandile a los conductores y así ser útiles
Claro que si dormís podés chocar contra uno, pero si te dormís manejando en ruta, también podés caer en un barranco, o podés caer a un río si estás en un puente...de hecho dormirse en la ruta es peligrosísimo en cualquier ruta, incluso si te dormís y no hay árboles podés chocar contra el auto que te viene en sentido contrario...lo mismo si sufrís un desperfecto
A lo que quiero llegar es que no hay que dormirse ( antes de viajar hay que descansar bien ), hay que chequear bien el auto para viajar, y hay que hacer siempre alineación y balanceo. Así se reduce al mínimo la posibilidad.


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Arq. Fabio said:


> Yo creo que hay banquina y que incluso los árboles se retiran un poco de ella.
> También éstos árboles pueden ayudar a que algunas veces el sol no encandile a los conductores y así ser útiles
> Claro que si dormís podés chocar contra uno, pero si te dormís manejando en ruta, también podés caer en un barranco, o podés caer a un río si estás en un puente...de hecho dormirse en la ruta es peligrosísimo en cualquier ruta, incluso si te dormís y no hay árboles podés chocar contra el auto que te viene en sentido contrario...lo mismo si sufrís un desperfecto
> A lo que quiero llegar es que no hay que dormirse ( antes de viajar hay que descansar bien ), hay que chequear bien el auto para viajar, y hay que hacer siempre alineación y balanceo. Así se reduce al mínimo la posibilidad.


Mejor dicho imposible!!!!:applause:


Impecable foto Fabio!kay:


----------



## intrazone




----------



## magoff




----------



## Gonza77

Muy bueno el video de las canteras.
Y no son solo esas las que tiene La Paz.
Yo vivo en plena ciudad y tengo un par de canteras a pocas cuadras de distancia.


----------



## SebaFun

Que impresionante el video de las canteras en la ruta 5!!!!

Realmente impresionante video, hasta pareciera que tenemos buena infraestructura vial y todo:lol:

Muy buena la foto tmb, lindo helicóptero.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

buenisima foto


----------



## mariouy

https://flic.kr/p/SwBFFV[/url


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Qué prolijo !


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Supongo que es hacia Salto


----------



## mariouy

Ojalá en Salto tengamos rutas asi jaja. No, es en la Interbalnearia yendo hacia el Este, llegando a Piriapolis mas o menos.. 

Esas dobles vias se ven solo en el Sur jaja


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Day 665. Tomorrow will be my last day of walking in South America. A continent that was so wild in my mind has become familiar. #theworldwalk #travel #uruguay by tom turcich, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables fotos muchachos!!!

Hablando de rutas doble vía, si este país tuviera otra cabeza, ya ciudades como Salto o Paysandú estarían unidas con Montevideo con doble vía, no es mucho más caro, no hay un esfuerzo inconmensurable de mantenimiento, y además desarrolla la comunicación del país, y sobre todo, se alcanza mayor seguridad.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Solís by Carlos Rehermann, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que divino que es Solís!!!!

Impecable foto!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay by Helena Ferreira, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Tremenda toma!


Muy buen aporte


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buena foto ,tremenda


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Excelentes tomas !

Quiero darle LIKE pero me desapareció el botón


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay / Punta del Este by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay / Punta del Este by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email][email protected][/email], en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas tomas ambas!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buena foto !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Llegando de la frontera .. by Julio Clavijo Ferraro, Punta del Diablo, Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Mágica postal!!!!

Realmente estupenda!


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Excelente !


----------



## marcelouruguayo

impresionante !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Camino a la Laguna ... by Julio Clavijo Ferraro, Punta del Diablo, Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy lindo paisaje!kay:


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Tremenda foto , tremendo paisaje expectacular 


saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta 23,

Mal Abrigo by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Siempre paso por ahí!

Que lindos y pintorezcos pueblitos son, le faltan servicios al que va de paso, sería mucho más exitoso el pueblo con un restaurant con mesas afuera, con buena atención, y que invite a bajar. Por ahora son como pueblos fantasma, pero son lindos realmente.

PD: En Lavalleja, más precisamente en Solís de Mataojo, en la entrada, hay unos puestos que invitan a bajar a ver chucherías, todo cueros, cosas artesanales, y hasta antigüedades, y aunque no son estéticamente lindos, invitan a bajar, se podría aprovechar en estos pueblos hacer algo así, más estéticamente llamativo, el locatario aprovecha a vender, y le dan un atractivo al pueblo.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buena foto Cacho !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sunset on the road to Tacuarembo by Stéphanie Vé, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Salsipuedes... by Stéphanie Vé, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas fotos cacho!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Carretera perdida... by Daniel Uruguay Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Alta exposición!!!!

Estupenda toma! Increíble lo que los ojos a veces no pueden captar o que pasamos por alto.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Viajando por ahi by Maximiliano Forte, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Woowwww!!!!

Que toma! Parece la toscana!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Colonia del Sacramento by cris.olem, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Rocha- Castillos - Fortaleza Santa Teresa by cris.olem, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos Cacho!!!!

Realmente excelente!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Pa esa carretera/camino esta hecha......muy buena foto Cacho , saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es un camino interno del PN Santa Teresa


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Carmelo Uruguay by natalia ceballos, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

[/url]Ruta 12 panorámica, Lavalleja - Uruguay by Alvaro Salas, en Flickr

Ruta 12 panorámica, Lavalleja - Uruguay by Alvaro Salas, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Tremendos paisajes ruteros cacho!!!!

Esa es de las mejores rutas del país, en cuanto a paisajes se refiere.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Tremendas fotos ,como siempre 

Gracias Cacho


----------



## Litox08

Ruta IB by Marcelo Campi, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Si hicieran el camino "colector" como corresponde, la imágen es de primer mundo!

PD: Hace falta un carril más de cada lado, el tránsito los fines de semana está muy complicado por los chotos autos que andan despacio en el carril rápido.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buena foto,!!! Litox como siempre


saludos


----------



## figui

Litox08 said:


> Ruta IB by Marcelo Campi, on Flickr


muy buena foto. me encanta ver los cerros en el horizonte, lástima no tienen un par de miles de metros más de alto.. jaja.



SebaFun said:


> Si hicieran el camino "colector" como corresponde, la imágen es de primer mundo!
> 
> PD: Hace falta un carril más de cada lado, el tránsito los fines de semana está muy complicado por los chotos autos que andan despacio en el carril rápido.


mirando la foto, realmente te parece que hacen falta esos carriles? la IB está así como en la foto más del 96% del tiempo. y hacer dos carriles sería una inversión ENORME. lo que realmente hace falta es mayor educación vial, y que los usuarios utilicen las rutas de forma más razonable (p.ej: no ir "domingueando" cuando estás volviendo de las vacaciones, así como tampoco pretender hacer la "pole position", lo ideal sería que todos los vehículos circularan en un rango de velocidades bastante estrecho; solo con eso ya sería bastante potable circular por las rutas)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Countryside - Uruguay by Made Bulkes, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Hope I'll find you there by Rodrigo Filgueira, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

figui said:


> mirando la foto, realmente te parece que hacen falta esos carriles? la IB está así como en la foto más del 96% del tiempo. y hacer dos carriles sería una inversión ENORME. lo que realmente hace falta es mayor educación vial, y que los usuarios utilicen las rutas de forma más razonable (p.ej: no ir "domingueando" cuando estás volviendo de las vacaciones, así como tampoco pretender hacer la "pole position", lo ideal sería que todos los vehículos circularan en un rango de velocidades bastante estrecho; solo con eso ya sería bastante potable circular por las rutas)


A mi me parece, todos los fines de semana se llena de autos, así sea en julio, en enero ni hablar, o en agosto.

Creo que son necesarios, aparte de la educación vial que eso lo doy por descontado, pero si, son necesarios los carriles y los pasos a desnivel. Sobre todo porque en verano esa ecuación no se cumple, en un ochenta por ciento del tiempo la ruta está completa.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Tremenda foto !!! pregunta de siempre por donde fue sacada ?

saludos


----------



## Litox08

marcelouruguayo said:


> Tremenda foto !!! pregunta de siempre por donde fue sacada ?
> 
> saludos


La foto de los palmares estoy casi seguro que es el camino que entra a Valizas y la intersección donde se ve el cartel de pare, es la ruta 10.

La foto anterior ni idea donde puede ser.

Muy buenas las fotos Cacho!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

la primera es en montevideo

la de rocha para mi es cerca de aguas dulces


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Highway 8, Lavalleja, Uruguay. by Carlos Turren, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

El camino del agua by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Buenisimas fotos Cacho como siempre !!!!!!

saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas fotos cacho!!!

Me gustó Mariscala, adoro pasar por esos pueblos y quedarme si se da, al menos una noche.


----------



## nico...u13

wow que impresionante esa zona de humedales, dónde es??


----------



## mariouy

https://flic.kr/p/ZLqoMS


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Lunes Limonero by Daya Kaya, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas tomas!!!

Esta ultima muy artística.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Costanera Carrasco, Montevideo - Uruguay by juanarosteguy, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que espectacular toma!!!!!:applause:

Parece otro país!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Tremendas foto!!!! Perdón pregunta por donde seria....

Saludos


----------



## Sebas-1992

Tiene pinta de ser Barra de Carrasco mirando a Ciudad de la Costa, desde Carrasco. 

Creo que ese espacio verde es el Roosevelt.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es

y el arroyo carrasco


----------



## Miaplacidus

La mugre del arroyo Carrasco claramente entrando en el río de la Plata...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

# 690. Valle de La Mariscala. by Carlos Turren, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estamos tan atrasados en infraestructura vial que hasta de lejos se ve las imperfecciones gigantes.

Veo las conecciones italianas por youtube, y no puedo creer lo impresionante de esas rutas!


Igualmente son lindas fotos.


----------



## figui

ruta 56, departamento de Florida:


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Muy buenos fotos muchachos!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas fotos figui!!!

Se ve en buen estado la ruta.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aporto una mia de hace unos dias

20191012_110218 by cachitomonte, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sierra de las Ánimas | 190830-1000825-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que espectaculares aportes Cacho!!!!

Tu foto es maravillosa, el estado de la ruta es envidiable, y el paisaje tambièn!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fantastic clouds over Arequita hill, Uruguay by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## figui

dejando de lado cualquier consideración respecto de la seguridad vial, las rutas con arbolado a ambos lados quedan genial...


----------



## SebaFun

País europeo vs país tropical en estas dos últimas fotos.

Excelentes aportes muchachos:applause:


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## figui

ruta 3?


----------



## mariouy

Tiene toda la pinta que si, te digo más... entre San José y Trinidad


----------



## Arq. Fabio

mariouy said:


> Tiene toda la pinta que si, te digo más... entre San José y Trinidad


kay:


----------



## figui

mariouy said:


> Tiene toda la pinta que si, te digo más... entre San José y Trinidad


hace tiempazo que no ando por ahí... pero me sonó a la llegada a san josé desde el norte (picada varela)


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## figui

demasiado genérica... no me doy cuenta dónde puede ser... necesitamos alguna pista


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ruta nacional seguro...

la 2 3 o 5?


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Es dificil recordar cada tramo de ruta que fotografío. Pero si mal no recuerdo, es un tramo de ruta de regreso desde Santa Teresa hacia la zona de La Paloma


----------



## figui

todo bien.
yo vivo arriba de las rutas, y en este hilo me divierte identificar los lugares...

tengo que volver a usar un hosting para las fotos así vuelvo a compartir acá.


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio

Si mal no recuerdo, esta ruta era la que iba desde la zona de la Laguna Garzón hacia Rocha


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## liambrother

Se ve impecable. ¿Recuerdas qué ruta es?


----------



## Arq. Fabio

liambrother said:


> Se ve impecable. ¿Recuerdas qué ruta es?


Punta del Este a Piriápolis


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas tomas Fabio!!!

Excelentes aportes:applause:


----------



## Arq. Fabio




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena toma fabio!!!!kay:

Creo que una de las propuestas de este gobierno era agregarle un carril más a esta ruta, o sea uno más de cada lado, veremos, empezó complicada la cosa.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 9 - Uruguay by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Barranca Abajo by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Ruta 60 | Sierras de Maldonado | 200517-9537-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Llegando a Colonia by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas fotos muchachos!!!

La verdad que excelente aporte! Muy lindas fotos!

Me gustaría que tuvieramos mejor infraestructura, pero bueno, es lo que hay valor.


----------



## Gonza77

La entrada a Colonia es muy pintoresca gracias a esas palmeras.


----------



## figui

acá algunas... todas de la misma ruta, con distancia de 140km entre las más alejadas. a ver si se dan cuenta de qué ruta se trata.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jghgTm


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jghgUU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jghh2c


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jgkd3x


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jgkd6o


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

8?


----------



## figui

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> 8?


no


----------



## Sebas-1992

Me confunde el kilometraje. 

¿La 3 ó la 5?


----------



## figui

ninguna de esas...

van pistas (poste kilométrico aprox. de cada foto, en orden):
151 - 155 - 224 - 226 - 287


----------



## Sebas-1992

¿La 26?


----------



## figui

no...


----------



## Sebas-1992

Tengo menos carretera que Venecia, jajaj.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si la 7 esta asi me caigo de culo


----------

